# Sweet Thang !!!!



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Well I got my brithday and Christmas all rolled in to one, a little fat pup. Talking about a shock. 
Sweet Thang is a Dachshund brindle colored,with one blue eye and one brown.








:smt1099 :smt1099 :smt1099 :smt1099 :smt1099 :smt1099 :smt1099 :smt1099


----------



## triton54s (Sep 8, 2006)

Thats a good looking little dog.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Yes, nice dog


----------



## jwkimber45 (May 6, 2006)

Cute pup!!! Have fun potty training, going thru that whole process myself right now........


----------



## 2400 (Feb 4, 2006)

Nice pup Baldy!! :smt023 You going to make a loading buddy out of it? Hope you have as much fun with it as we do with our pup.


----------



## js (Jun 29, 2006)

Congrats on the new puppy!


----------



## Wandering Man (Jul 9, 2006)

I love dachshunds. He's a beaut!

WM


----------



## Rustycompass (Jun 25, 2006)

*Good lookin Dawg ....*

Congrats Badly !!! I really like her colors ~ cool looking pup ... :smt023


----------



## SuckLead (Jul 4, 2006)

Congrats on the new addition to the family! Looks like a good looking little one, too!


----------



## Benzbuilder (Sep 7, 2006)

Great looking pup Baldy. The gun shop where i got my olympic has 2 dachs. One likes to eat gun powder. he cleans the shop floor all day long.


----------



## john doe. (Aug 26, 2006)

Nice pup. My mother-in-law has two.


----------

